# Teflon pillow alternative



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I am trying to press some names on the front pocket of jansport backpacks, but I don't have a teflon pillow to place inside the front pocket to level the surface. Anyone know of something I can use that will be just as good as the pillow?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't have the pillows. I use blank mousepads to raise the area up above the seams.


----------



## oogadog (Aug 23, 2011)

Great tip! Thanks!


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll need a lot of mouse pads to raise up the front pocket of the backpack.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Not really. You just want it higher than the closest seam, the rest of them will be flattened beneath it. You might be able to "dress" your press with the backpack to get most of it out of the way completely.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Also some vendors sell rubber material that you can cut to size or even purchase a certain size. It is made of the same rubber as the bottom of your heat press.....


----------

